# walking dog in Alex



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,

I am going in holiday in Alexandria next weeck with my dog. I would like to know if there is nice places where I could walk with my dog, away from the traffic.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Celinehurghada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going in holiday in Alexandria next weeck with my dog. I would like to know if there is nice places where I could walk with my dog, away from the traffic.


Other Alex-based people would probably have a better idea, but off the top of my head I would say Marmoura or Montaza (I may have spelled them completely wrong but I hope you get the idea). Marmoura apparently used to have dog friendly restaurants/cafes along the beach front, but they didn't like our dog whilst we were there, so that's changed  But was still a nice walk beside the sea.

Enjoy your time in Alex. I hope to be going again soon


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Sam. Maamoura and Montaza are excellent places. Along the Corniche would be nice. However, to be honest, I've never seen any dog walkers. So I can't say for sure if it would be "welcomed" or "allowed."

Just a small note: Alex isn't dog friendly, and I mean the majority of the residents tend to have negative views about dogs. I've owned around 7 dogs so far. The first 2 were poisoned. The third one "disappeared", the fourth one was thrown from the rooftop of my building to the rooftop of another building and the fifth one I found in the trash can (not sure cause of death). Dogs are seen as dirty animals. The aforementioned took place over the course of 25 or so years. So it's not that bad.

I still have 2 dogs left and I am trying my best to take care of them.


----------



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for your reply. I am now in Alex and will try this places soon.


----------

